
The ultimate guide to image optimization - primozcigler
https://www.proteusthemes.com/blog/ultimate-guide-image-optimization-wordpress/
======
primozcigler
Full disclaimer: guide's co-author here and proteusthemes.com business owner.

I know some people here will rage that this is not "PRO" stuff. At the same
time, I see so many people who call themselves web professionals, failing to
do the most basic things regarding the image optimization. A full week of work
went into writing this article and the entire research. It is, to my
knowledge, one of the most comprehensive solutions.

In a week since we've published it over 7k viewed the article and we're
getting a great feedback. And we've already iterated it a little bit from the
feedback we've received.

Thanks, I am here to discuss things further :)

------
wolfi1
I would also consider riot for image compression:
[http://luci.criosweb.ro/riot/](http://luci.criosweb.ro/riot/)

~~~
primozcigler
We focused in the online tools only, because otherwise you have to split by OS
etc.

And in the desktop tools you usually have more control over the quality which
makes it impossible to compare to each other.

------
Tomte
Why do they only mention opaque web services, not the many different tools you
can use yourself and that those web services probably use anyway?

~~~
primozcigler
What exactly do you have in mind? I am not sure if I understand your question?
What exactly do you use yourself?

~~~
Tomte
pngcrush, guetzli etc.

~~~
primozcigler
We focused in the online tools only, because otherwise you have to split by OS
etc.

And in the desktop tools you usually have more control over the quality which
makes it impossible to compare to each other.

btw I tried guetzli a while ago, it was a joke. Lots of hype, much worse
results compared to tinypng for example. And it took minutes to process 2 mpix
image on MBP.

------
JureR
Very detailed guide for a beginner such as myself. Thank you!

~~~
primozcigler
Oh thanks, great to hear you find it valuable!

